# Personal Review: Cartier Tank Solo XL - Steel Automatic



## NTJW

I got a chance to purchase a preowned Tank Solo XL, while I promised myself at first, that I am not going to buy one, because it is similiar to my tank Americaine, I could not be any more wrong.

The Cartier Tank Solo XL, and the general Tank Solo, is one of the more affordable lines from the Cartier watches. The most affordable, the Ronde Solo, which I have reviewed before, is the so called "entry-level". But I do understand, many people would instantly think Cartier, and then they think of "tank". This square shaped model is made so popular by Cartier, I can almost call it their identity.










The Cartier Tank, while gaining approval from many watch enthusiasts, is not a watch for everyone. First of all, wearing a square watch is not very common, and depending on wrist size, and also your day to day routine, the watch may not be for you. But I digress, I am a person who think you can wear any watch anytime you want, it's your money. But still, we often associate the watches we have, to our attire, to our daily businesses, and what-not.

I personally think it is a very handsome watch, very easy to dress up or down, while the latter is a bit harder, but you can definitely change it to a different strap, and make it have a different look instantly. The one I have is paired with an alligator strap, semi-gloss, which makes it semi-formal to formal range. While I don't mind wearing it with a shirt and a pair of clean cut jeans, some people may not agree with me.










The case measures around 31mm wide and around 41mm tall. It is a very modestly sized, but again due to it's square shaped nature, it commands quite some wrist presence. It is actually smiliarly sized to a 40mm apple watch, but a little bit slimmer, if you don't have anything else to compare to.

The shape of the edge of the case, is a flat on top, and drops down, and has a rounded edge. This is very different to the Tank Louis for example, which is rounded all over - kind of half tubular shaped. While this is not a good or bad thing, it is just different. I find that this shape is less elegant compared to the Tank Louis, and it looks more "casual" because of it. It's flat top glints at light like a mirror at times, making you notice it.

Case ie well made, polised on the sides, and brushed vertically on the middle, nothing very special, nor is there anything else that can be done to it to make it better IMHO.

Lug width is.... wait for it..... around 22.6mm. Yes, bravo Cartier. Why you bothered having that extra 0,6mm is beyond my understandIng. While it is "okay" To strap on a 22mm, for an OCD like me, the strap leaves an ever slight gap when I put a 22mm on. So alas, so annoying.








'
The Dial is straightforward and as Cartier as you can get. Roman numerals, track minutes in the middle, blued hands, and a "hidden' Cartier logo at VII.

While the dial is nice, there is no high end engraving, nor any thick applied numerals like my Tank Americaine. Its not a bad dial, or anywhere near it, but don't expect the detailed work of their higher priced watches. The Colour of the dial is white bordering on sliver, and has a some soft shimmery pattern to it. I think it's nice.

Also due to the lack of engravings and such, makes the watch easier to dress down, should You wish so.

It also has a date at 6, some may hate it, but I don't. I always find a date complication useful, and I find the placement here is also much better compared to the 3 oclock date windows.










The left side of the case is barren save for 2 small screws, while the right side, you have the ornate crown, with a synthetic sapphire cabochon. Cartier has done this for many of their watches, but have different shapes of the crown. While my solid gold Tank Americaine have Hexagonal crown, this one is in steel, has a much fancier crown. I would prefer to swap them around, and have this Tank applied with a Hexagonal crown to go along with the less formal nature of the watch.

While synthetic, the sapphire does break quite easier than expected, I'm not sure why. But I have seen a few examples with broken sapphies, and replacing them Is quite costly. It does look pretty though, in my pic it looks like it has a bulb inside and is glowing brightly.










The caseback leaves someting to be desired as well, theres nothing there save for some engraved information, and the caeeback secured with screws, making it less water resistant to other watches. While I wont be taking this watch swimming, I'm pretty confident with it's water resistance. Some people may complain though.

The caseback is also raised in the middle, giving an illusion that the watch is thinner when viewed from the side. I think this is a smart move from Cartier, but I I would't mind either way.

It is powered by a modified ETA movement, but I ready somewhere that they begin rolling out changes into in-house movements from 2015 onwards. I'm not sure which one is mine, but I don't mind ETA, easier and cheaper to service and is a well known work-horse.










Cartier watches are as classic as it gets, and as generic as it gets too. Same like the submariner or datejusts from Rolex that has endless homages, I think it is due to Cartier's own fault for making the watch so popular. But once you strap the "real" Cartier on, I don't think anyone would mistaken this watch for anything else.

The Tank Solo to me is not just a watch, but it is a part of a watch icon, it tells more than just time, it tells gives out a statement. While many people associate Cartier as elegant watches, lady watches, jewelleries, etc, I urge you to try one on, especially the XL version, and I am sure you would be pleasantly surprised. My Tank Americaine is elegant, but this one is no where near it.










On my 16.5cm circumference wrist, oval shaped, the watch wears very well. It sits just nicely, and I think it is perfectly sized despite it is "smaller" than the usual 39mm standard watches that I wear. This is due to the square shape, and the dial filling the case much more than a round shaped watch does.

It is great as a daily wear, and I think is both elegant and casual at the same time depening on how you wear it and what you wear it with. I never find it difficult to pair it with anything, and I think would be a great addition to any watch collectors. I can also nominate this as a one-watch collection should you wish so. Super easy to dress up with a pair of tie and suits, while also great when you strap it down on a tan leather strap and wear shorts and white tees down the beach.

While the watch will not win awards on anything, and doesnt have any fancy engravings or watch making criterias, I think it's a great watch, and a great icon to have. But I do expect a little bit more from Cartier, given its retail price of around 3300USD. They may probably add a display caseback for example, or throw in an extra strap with a quick change system.

Nonetheless, it's a great watch to own, and I encourage you to try one.

Thank you for reading!


----------



## gawa

Thanks for your review! I was actually looking into getting the same watch for the last little while.


----------



## NTJW

gawa said:


> Thanks for your review! I was actually looking into getting the same watch for the last little while.


It was my pleasure. Did you eventually get one?

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## gawa

NTJW said:


> It was my pleasure. Did you eventually get one?


Not yet, I actually bought a Santos 100 that popped up for a good price last week, though I still would like a Tank eventually.


----------



## CivilBen

Nice watch and review. Wear it in good health.


----------



## NTJW

Thanks Ben!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Yahoo888

Thanks for the great review of the Tank Solo. Beautiful watch. I've just ordered the Tank Must de Cartier (and you have re-confirmed my decision), can't wait!


----------



## Dubai guy

Thanks for the review; it's an amazing watch, maybe the most iconic and classic design you can find (and over 100 years old at this point). Considering that you can get it MSRK for less than $4,000--it's an absolute steal. It has to be one of the best if not the best deals in the watch world. I feel the same way about my JLC Reverso which I ultimately decided to get instead of the Cartier, but most of what you wrote applies to the JLC as well. Personally I think both watches work really well for wearing casually, even with the default black strap.


----------

